# Freeze with external HDD ext3 operations



## SPlissken (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello all.

I have an 1,5 TB external USB hard drive, and choose to format it with ext3 file system (one unique partition) so that i can use it with linux and xBSD.

But i m having some random freeze with FreeBSD when trying to write on it or even when doing a simple mv.

It could freeze after having written some GB of data or after a simple mv.

I don't know what to think about this, may be it's related also with USB because when i do this kind of operation on internal hard disk also formated with ext3 file system , i do not have this kind of problem.

But i m not sure it's only an USB issue , because i have got also an other 1,5 TB USB hard disk , exactly the same but formated with NTFS on 4 partitions this time.
I use ntfs-3g and fuse to write and read and have no problem.

May be it s a mixed USB-ext3 problem.

Any comments or ideas are welcome.


----------



## SPlissken (Dec 30, 2009)

Well , i just stop to try to use it with ext3 and use NTFS with fuse and ntfs-3g , so that window and linux can see this HD too


----------

